# Using AC3Filter and Convolver with MPC-HC



## poshy (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

I've recently created some FIR impulse files from rePhase for active crossovers and my goal is to implement this in Convolver in MPC-HC. Up until now I've been using the Allocator Lite for MPC-HC with my Focusrite Saffire 24 Pro card, but it's a bit of a pain and I'd like to move over to FIR filtering if I can. 

The current issue I've had is that I'd also like to use AC3filter as I find it does a good job to stereo downmixing as I only have a 2.0 setup.

Unfortunately so far none of this is playing well together. The config file I've used with Convolver works fine with foobar2000, and I have all the right outputs setup with the Focusrite card. When I try to use any of the Convolver filters in MPC-HC, they either send through the unprocessed signal from AC3Filter (just on DAW 1 and 2) or no sound comes out at all (checked in the Focusrite control panel, no signal is coming through on any DAW).

From what I can tell I need to integrate the ffdshow audio processor in the filter pipeline, but I'm not sure where it needs to go exactly. Would it go AC3Filter -> ffdshow audio proc -> convolver?

Does anyone have experience with this and got it to work? Would I be better off creating a downmixer in the config file of convolver? Also, what kind of ffdshow setting do you use?

So far, I'm using a very basic config file, shown below:

44100 2 4 33
0 0
0 0 0 0
C:\...\Tweeter_lowcut_EQ.wav
0
0.0
0.0
C:\...\Tweeter_lowcut_EQ.wav
0
1.0
2.0
C:\...\Woofer_Highcut_EQ.wav
0
0.0
1.0
C:\...\Woofer_Highcut_EQ.wav
0
1.0
3.0


----------

